

Ask HN:  Would you buy a computer without network hardware? - mpg33

Just curious.  If you were a person that had trouble with distractions (internet browsing) would you buy a computer that had no way of connecting to the internet?<p>Thanks
======
OafTobark
Personally no

------
hackerjones
YES YES PLEASE

